

Ask HN: What are starting salaries for CS grads this year? - pm90

Since this is a time when a lot of people are graduating/ getting job offers this might be something a lot of people are curios about.<p>If you're graduating and have offers on the table, would you mind posting a ball-park figure of what you're getting offered? I'd love to hear it.[0]<p>Also, please specify the location and whether BS/MS/PhD. Thanks!<p>[0]quoted  from: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=178092
======
ineedathrowaway
Hi, I created a throwaway bc it seemed tacky to associate my salary with my
name. But I am a graduating BS student in Computer Science from a Big Ten
School.

I have the following offers:

Microsoft (Redmond): $100k

Amazon (Seattle): $90k

Boeing (St Louis): $70k

IBM (Columbus): $65k

Nationwide (Columbus): $55k

It's also worth noting that Amazon and Microsoft each are giving generous
relocation packages. And Microsoft gave me a $5000 dollar bonus when I signed.

~~~
kombinatorics
"Hey Charlie, how does it feel to have a golden ticket?"

That is one hell of a line up aha. Is it possible if you can tell us what
school you went to? My curiosity needs feeeeeeding!

~~~
ineedathrowaway
TBH, I feel so blessed! I never would have expected to receive such an offer.

------
chudi
In Argentina its 19-20k for people with 5 years experience and a Ms as a
Software Engineer maybe a little more for PM positions

------
yen223
Malaysia, typical salary for new graduates is about RM30,000 (USD$10,000).

Don't work in Malaysia.

------
darth_aardvark
In the valley, they're usually around 95-105k, depending on equity and stuff.

------
mansigandhi
I think it ranges from 95-110K right now in the CA Bay Area.

------
toutouastro
In tunisia, it's 6000$/year.

------
thifm
In Brazil it's around $20k.

------
speeder
I am from Brazil.

Here it is around 10k for recent graduates.

and 20k for average.

It tops at 35k for senior with 10 years of experience.

